# I found this bottle in my yard



## Bottleluver (Oct 4, 2020)

I found this cool looking jar I was wondering if anybody knows the year manufacturer or anything about it? All it say on it is at the top twice it says 32 oz


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 4, 2020)

Made by Anchor Hocking Glass Co. which is still making glass today! The symbol in the center is the mark of this company circa 1938-1980 (anchor with the H in the center). The number to the right of that is the last digits of the date code which seems to be 65 so it was made in 1965.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 5, 2020)

Hmmm....looks like Brockway Glass Co. to me, should still date to 1965.


----------



## Bottleluver (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks y’all this help me out a lot


----------



## Bottleluver (Oct 5, 2020)

It’s great to know the date thank so much but no matter how hard I google I can’t find a similar jar I am going to keep looking this new information help loads thanks again


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 5, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> Hmmm....looks like Brockway Glass Co. to me, should still date to 1965.


Whoops, yup that is it. Misread the mark, lol


----------



## Bottleluver (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks again now


----------



## Bottleluver (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey y’all I now got my hands on a new bottle it looks awesome I mainly need to know if anyone can tell me what company this is or if you think it’s old?


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Oct 8, 2020)

Bottleluver said:


> I found this cool looking jar I was wondering if anybody knows the year manufacturer or anything about it? All it say on it is at the top twice it says 32 oz



60’s food bottle I would say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bottleluver (Oct 8, 2020)

Ok,thnaks


----------



## Bottleluver (Oct 26, 2020)

I will send a picture of my bottom in jsut a second but does any one know where I can get another mug like this it’s my moms favorite mug and it would make he Christmas to have more


----------



## Bottleluver (Oct 26, 2020)

Here is the bottom


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 29, 2020)

Bottleluver said:


> Here is the bottom


Check Goodwills and garage sales. Also used mdse. stores.


----------



## Bottleluver (Oct 29, 2020)

Ok thnaks if anyone sees on for sale online let me knwo


----------



## Bottleluver (Aug 11, 2021)

Same as last time if anyone sees one of those mugs for sale or is selling one let me know willing to pay


----------



## Bottleluver (Aug 11, 2021)

I know it’s not a bottle but it’s old and I need help so if anyone knows what this is/what they are called or simply if you want to buy it here I am


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 11, 2021)

Interesting.


----------



## Bottleluver (Aug 11, 2021)

Jars also for sale if anyone’s interested contact me for both or one_



_


----------



## Bottleluver (Aug 12, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Interesting.


Hey Bruce I have contacted you but have not herd back so let me know if your still interested


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 12, 2021)

Bottleluver said:


> Hey Bruce I have contacted you but have not herd back so let me know if your still interested


The candle holder is interesting, but it is not something that I collect.  It is interesting though.


----------



## Bottleluver (Aug 13, 2021)

Sorry I must have gotten confused because you left your contact information


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 13, 2021)

Bottleluver said:


> Sorry I must have gotten confused because you left your contact information


That contact information was in my signature.  All members here can set up one up to personalize their messages.  On every post we can "LIKE" it or "REPLY".  With a "LIKE" there is no signature, but whenever we create a listing in a forum, or REPLY/comment to the listings others make and then POST REPLY in the forum our signature (if set up) will appear at the bottom.  I like to make if easy for folks to contact me so I have set up a lot of information in my signature.  I have always wondered why other members here don't use this feature.  I make lots of comments so my signature is all over the place.  Many times a REPLY is so much more personal than simply hitting the LIKE.  I do both.  Hope that clarifies what I did.  So since I have done the REPLY here is my signature again.


----------



## Bottleluver (Aug 13, 2021)

Ok thank you


----------



## Bottleluver (Aug 24, 2021)

Antique Unique Handmade Slide Out Candle Holder  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Antique Unique Handmade Slide Out Candle Holder at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 24, 2021)

That candle holders is not old unfortunately.


----------



## Bottleluver (Aug 24, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> That candle holders is not old unfortunately.


Oh? It’s not I thought it was do you know how old it might be


----------



## Bottleluver (Aug 25, 2021)

Hey nhpharm I was just following up about what you said yesterday and was curious why you thought that?


----------



## Bottleluver (Sep 25, 2021)

Just found these coins and can’t find them on goggle anyone know what they might be


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 25, 2021)

Bottleluver said:


> Just found these coins and can’t find them on goggle anyone know what they might be


Those are cool tokens, never seen tokens for sand before.  Not sure why someone would be exchanging tokens for sand, maybe something to do with a mining operation or something like that?


----------

